# Polyclay



## Smitty37 (Jan 3, 2014)

I have a particular polyclay blank and I'm curious about finishing it....I want to stay away from CA because I just don't use it for anything else and don't keep it around...all I have is a small tube of superglue.

Give me some hints.


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 3, 2014)

But 'super glue' is Cyanoacrylate(commonly known as CA)....




Scott (it'll work) B


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 3, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> But 'super glue' is Cyanoacrylate(commonly known as CA)....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that.  Perhaps I should have said the only CA I have is small tubes of super glue.... at any rate I have not used it in finishing and I do not intend to practice on the blank in question


----------



## edstreet (Jan 3, 2014)

try the paste floor wax, the stuff that builds up.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 3, 2014)

edstreet said:


> try the paste floor wax, the stuff that builds up.


I have turtle wax car polish...I guess the 1st question is: Is polyclay tough enough to survive without a hard finish?


----------



## Dale Allen (Jan 3, 2014)

I guess the question now is ...... survive what?


----------



## edstreet (Jan 3, 2014)

Smitty37 said:


> edstreet said:
> 
> 
> > try the paste floor wax, the stuff that builds up.
> ...



The boss said can't use turtle wax.  Future floor polish is what was said.


----------



## creativewriting (Jan 3, 2014)

I use future and haven't had any issues with durability.  You can use just about any water based clear coat and be fine.


----------



## lorbay (Jan 3, 2014)

Smitty37 said:


> SDB777 said:
> 
> 
> > But 'super glue' is Cyanoacrylate(commonly known as CA)....
> ...



Send it to me and I will put that hi gloss shine on it for you.
Lin


----------



## edstreet (Jan 3, 2014)

creativewriting said:


> I use future and haven't had any issues with durability.  You can use just about any water based clear coat and be fine.



Will have to do some playing with WTF and clay, see how that works out.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 4, 2014)

edstreet said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > edstreet said:
> ...


 OK...thanks for the site...there's quite a bit of information there and I'm going to look closely.  For some of the finishes they say you can put it back in the oven for a few minutes at a fairly low temperature.  Is that necessary?


----------



## Dale Allen (Jan 4, 2014)

There are some glaze finishes available that are hardened in the oven.
However, I'd advise to not have anything else on there first and of course the floor finish does not go in the oven.

Well now I may be wrong.  I just read that link and it says the floor finish can be applied to raw or cured clay!
So, if it is applied to raw clay, uncured polyclay in this case, it will need to stand up to the oven to cure the clay.
I'm confused....as usual!


----------



## George Watkins (Jan 4, 2014)

polymer clay is one of the hardest wearing pens materials I used, I used to sell allot of pens to a school inspector who writes 40-50 a4 sheets of notes per day- the PC pen that I made using Toni's canes is his favourite and even after two years of daily use still looks like new!! 
the finish I used was just a couple of coats of Microcrystalline wax (ren wax)


----------



## edstreet (Jan 4, 2014)

Smitty37 said:


> edstreet said:
> 
> 
> > Smitty37 said:
> ...



The boss said, if you put floor polish on it you will need to cure it in the oven.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 4, 2014)

edstreet said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > edstreet said:
> ...


What time and what temperature and do you apply that with the blank spinning or just wipe it on?


----------



## edstreet (Jan 4, 2014)

Future Floor Polish for Polymer Clay Beads – 7 Interesting Facts



> 6) After allowing the Future or Johnson’s Klear to dry. you can cure harden the coating by popping your beads into the oven at 265F for 15 minutes. Make sure they are dry though. Otherwise you may get bubbles forming.


----------



## penmaker1967 (Jan 6, 2014)

can furture be used on wood blanks to? just courious


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 6, 2014)

edstreet said:


> Future Floor Polish for Polymer Clay Beads – 7 Interesting Facts
> 
> 
> 
> > 6) After allowing the Future or Johnson’s Klear to dry. you can cure harden the coating by popping your beads into the oven at 265F for 15 minutes. Make sure they are dry though. Otherwise you may get bubbles forming.


How about application does 'the boss' say to apply it spinning on the lathe or stationary?  And do you have to buff it?

You know what that blank looks like and I do not want to make a mistake with it.


----------



## edstreet (Jan 6, 2014)

Smitty37 said:


> How about application does 'the boss' say to apply it spinning on the lathe or stationary?  And do you have to buff it?
> 
> You know what that blank looks like and I do not want to make a mistake with it.



Either,  some dips, some dunks, some brushes, some smears.


----------



## pshib (Jan 18, 2014)

I've done plenty with just wet sanding...leaves a nice mat finish. Or you can use a friction polish. If you apply too much pressure and the clay comes free of the tube just pull the tube about half way out and apply a small dot of CA and push back in and let it cure. The pen in my profile pic is almost a year old....done all by hand and no finish...still looks great after being dropped and abused at work.


----------



## Mr Vic (Jan 18, 2014)

Back in the day I used Future to shine the heels and toes of my Corcoran Jump Boots. Wiped it on and let it dry to a super hi gloss...Don't apply to an area that flexes or you'll get alligator skin...


----------

